# Fry tail type?



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

At what age should it become apparent what tail type your baby betta IS? Like, at what age does crowntail begin to show up, what age does double tail become apparent...are there ways to know before their color comes in...just curious ;-)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you look closely, they show their tail type since a young age. You can determine DT's since they are 1/2cm. CT should have tiny protruding rays. While other tail types look more "neat cut" sort of way. At this age their colors haven't really developed yet.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

What do you mean by DT's being a 1/2 cm...do you mean their tails are 1/2 cm long...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

When the fry are 1/2 a cm long. You can see DT very early on, CT can be harder to see until they fry are a bit bigger unless you have a magnifying glass.

HM you won't see until the fry are much larger as that is achieved primarily through flaring and stretching the webbing between the rays.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

hmmmm...I'm starting to wonder just what my baby is going to be...he is just a bit longer than 1 cm and I don't see anything that really tells me what he's going to be. Both parents where crown tail double tail delta crosses...

I am thinking i will try to get a clear pic. of the little guy, see if anybody has any opinions of him...


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

scratch that, both parents were single tail crown tails that looked like they both had double tail genetics...just to clarify(I think I made it sound like they were double tails  ) Still trying to get a clear pic. Its so hard to get a good one when they are so small...


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

*Fry tail type Pics.*

Here are some pics. of him, they aren't the best but the best I could do:




























So what do you guys think...crown tail? Veil Tail? Delta tail? Unknown :shock: ;-)


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

*gushes over your baby* AWWWWW So cute! I have no idea about the tails though sorry, but i was curiously lurking till i saw the pic xD How old is he/she?


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

About 2 months...he's kinda small for his age...but I love him ;-)


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Adorable  I have a bunch of 4 day old fry and i hope i can get some past the whole fry danger age to this point, this is adorable


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

THanx, he's just about stolen my heart, little stinker gets all my extra attention, I even carry his little jar around with me while I'm doing things in the house. Talk about one spoiled baby, but that's kinda what happens when your an only child, he was the only one to survive out of about 10 or 15 brothers and sisters...danger point seems to be about 2 weeks...at least it was for me.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for that, i was wondering when it would be a bit safe to count my guys and have a good idea  I bet your will be gorgeous.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I think your baby might be a single tail CT with no DT heritage.... at least physically. First picture, I think, shows tiny protruding rays. Second and third picture unclear. ...... I could be wrong.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanx, I'm putting my money on single tail crown tail too, I looked at him really closely today and saw tiny little rays that stretched out past the webbing...I also noticed that he has different colored eyes! One is dark and the other is silver, you can almost see it in the pics., but not really....


----------

